# Getting into the 11's?



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just wondering if this is possible. Take an 06 GTO and put it into the 11's without using a Cam or Heads. Anybody have any suggestions or input would be great. Just name every mod that you think would work. Thanks and get to thinkin


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

get a maggie and 100 shot

maggie and some lts and dr's and CAI and a good catback

arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

First thing you would have to do is lose some weight. The car not you. If you could get 200 lbs off of it, then add LT's and exhaust, an intake, drag bags, some 4.10 gears, roll the fenders so you could get some real wide sticky DR's on the car, and a dyno tune, you'd have a pretty good shot at it. You'd need really good weather and a perfect run. 

My guess is with the LT's, an intake, exhaust and a good tune you would get 370's for RWHP. I got my C5 Z06 to run in the 11's with 378 rwhp. It was definately lighter than the GTO, but I got pretty deep into the 11's. If the GTO lost 200 lbs it would be 300 lbs heavier than the C5 Z06. That would add .3 to the 11.5 I got with the Z. I had MT's on so they stuck like glue. I carried the fronts for a short distance on that run and cut a 1.61 60 foot. So you would need the rubber and a great launch. 

A blower or NOS gets you right there. Just motor and no heads and cam is iffy and a lot of work.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you an A4 or a M6?


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

i'm an A4, i will have a L/T, exhaust, CAI, and a tune after winter.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Get a converter an underdrive pulley and a good tune to go with that cam and heads and you'll be in the 11's no problem.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

the fastest bolt on ls1 in oz does 11.3 so with the right set up 11's are possible
and that is in a commodore sedan m6 no nos ether


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Soon*

I posted on other threads that I recetly tuned my '06 with superchips flaspaq, poweraid throttle body spacer, and AEM Brute Force Air Intake a few days ago. Debating on exhaust before i take her to get tuned and on the dyno. Leanin toward Corsa Sport since it resembles the stock exhaust tips.


----------

